# Dog euthanasia at rescue shelters.



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there a rule (law) in UK about dog euthanasia at kennels?
E. G. dog not adopted after so many months should be put to sleep?
I am asking, because I was at kennels today. It is kennels where I help with dog walking and I learnt that 2 dogs were put to sleep yesterday and the reason was "dog aggression". The dogs were there longer than 6 months, I am sure that if they were that aggressive, they would be put to sleep long time ago. I am sad and confused.


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

Hi Renata.

Sadly I don't think this is covered by law. From what I can gather dogs only get about 7 days in public pounds, and even charities such as Battersea and RSPCA routinely put dogs to sleep. This is why I only support charities who do not put down healthy dogs, and indeed only do so when it is in the dog's best interest.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

gordeeto said:


> Hi Renata.
> 
> Sadly I don't think this is covered by law. From what I can gather dogs only get about 7 days in public pounds, and even charities such as Battersea and RSPCA routinely put dogs to sleep. This is why I only support charities who do not put down healthy dogs, and indeed only do so when it is in the dog's best interest.


People at kennels where I help are extremely helpful and do their best for the dogs. I did not know those two dogs very much, because I always walk problematic dogs, that do not get out much. Dogs that need "experienced" walkers. Them two were friendly to people but probably aggressive to other dogs. Kennels are not a good place for a dog to be. R. I. P. girls.


----------

